# Godin Acoustic Factory Tour



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are a few interesting points Mr. Godin brings out during the tour done by Premier Guitar.

[video=youtube;fXGV31hOYhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXGV31hOYhs[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stood in the yard in LaPatrie once, gazing at the piles of wood with utter awe. Tried to take a breath for the Godin infection. It didn't work.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice tooling...people fail to realize being a woodworker you also need to an industrial mechanic


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Stood in the yard in LaPatrie once, gazing at the piles of wood with utter awe.
> 
> Tried to take a breath for the Godin _*infection.*_ It didn't work.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Glad to hear you're still in good health!:smile-new:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Stood in the yard in LaPatrie once, gazing at the piles of wood with utter awe. Tried to take a breath for the Godin infection. It didn't work.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


No Seagull love here?

I was impressed by the video, not so much by the guitars. Not sure why. Everybody seems to have one, I've ended up playing lots of them but I never got the infection either. 
I keep wondering if I'm missing out. One thing, those cedar top Seagulls sure get some nasty battle scars


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> No Seagull love here?
> 
> I was impressed by the video, not so much by the guitars. Not sure why. Everybody seems to have one, I've ended up playing lots of them but I never got the infection either.
> I keep wondering if I'm missing out. One thing, those cedar top Seagulls sure get some nasty battle scars


Au contraire, I love their guitars, have owned many, but I can't be the gushing uber-fan when there are so many other choices. As almost everyone says, the bang for the buck can't be beat. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Au contraire, I love their guitars, have owned many, but I can't be the gushing uber-fan when there are so many other choices. As almost everyone says, the bang for the buck can't be beat.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I've been to their plant in La Patrie as well, last summer. As you know, they don't do factory tours for the public; turns out it also happened to be the Quebecois "construction" vacation (first two weeks in August), so they were shut down anyway. I got to stand out in their yard, do a couple laps around the building in my car, and say I've seen Godin's factory 

Re their guitars: I think I feel the same as you do. I've owned 3, still own one of them, and really like it (the pretty little Woodland Pro Folk). The first one I bought was a Seagull Artist, and it was a pretty sweet guitar. I also bought a S&P for my daughter. I think they are great guitars for what you pay. And they are very good guitars in their own right. But I do think there are many other guitars out there to choose from that are equally good at the price point (and probably some better). I also feel they are fairly heavily built, which provides some upsides, but also some downsides. Furthermore, I think that the new integrated set neck, or whatever they call it, is going to be problematic if/when some of these newer guitars ever need a neck reset.

Overall I like them, but am not a rabid fan. I do like owning a Canadian built guitar as well. And I think Robert Godin is a very good businessman, having figured out how to balance design and manufacturing tradeoffs resulting in a pretty good value proposition. I think their marketing sucks, however.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've got two Art & Lutherie guitars , a Cedar twelve string in the antique burst finish and an Ami in the same wood / finish . Both are excellent guitars and represent true value , the fact that they are domestically produced was what sealed the deal. 
The twelve string sounds absolutely heavenly , Initially I had it tuned down half a step , it stayed that way for a year and a half , now it's in open D and is the sweetest sounding acoustic I own ! . The Ami is also kept in open D , it sounds like a larger guitar and is a joy to play , I use it for slide and blues mostly. I'd buy another Godin product in a heartbeat. Next one will have the electronics , maybe another AMI ...............


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> One thing, those cedar top Seagulls sure get some nasty battle scars






























Right below the sound hole it looks like cardboard.

Truth be told though...this was purchased by me from a pawn shop in Texas and shipped to me while I was living in Calgary. I am only responsible for perhaps 20% of the wear(?).


----------

